# Madeira Polyneon Best Price



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys,

A few weeks or months ago I saw someone post a site that had the Madeira Polyneon at a really good price, I think about $1.85 but I can't find that post anywhere, and not really sure what forum I saw it on.

I was buying from Johnny's Pond but his prices were creeping up and now it looks like they're out of business.

I see Allstitch has it for 2.45, but I think I can still do a little better. I need about 40 spools to complete my collection so I'm looking to save a buck.

Please let me know if you've seen it under $2.45.

Many thanks!!

Walt


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Merrick has it for around 2.20 a roll, but dont show have a lot of colors in the catalog


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think you need a Tax ID to order from Merrick. Could be wrong though. I have used All stitch in the past and all my orders got to me very quickly.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Merrick account, but usually the shipping is high so I haven't used them much in the last year and a half unless I could't find what I needed anywhere else.

I did find the Madeira polyneon 1100 yd spools for 1.95 at THE PAS STORE. I'll place an order this week and report back on the service and shipping.

Walt


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Good to hear. :fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry for taking so long. I finally got around to placing my thread order with The PAS STORE.

Ordering was very simple, Madeira Polyneon 1100yd spools were 1.95 ea and shipping was CHEAP, even less than I pay to most of my wholesale accounts that are supposed to be giving me a break, and although I asked for standard ground shipping 5-8 days it was on my doorstep in 3.

I'm going to go through my flip chart tonight and order the 20 or so colors I need to complete my collection along with a few spools of the ones that are running low. 

If you're looking for a good deal on madeira give them a shot. If you can't find them online shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link.

Tight Wraps!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

A couple other guys and I were just talking about that today! Thanks for the info, that is right on time.

That is roughly 2.09 a spool shipped, if the order is under 100.00. Over 100.00, they advertise free shipping. That isn't bad at all.

Robert


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

The reason wholesalers cannot compete with that store is Madeira was selling to the suppliers for teh same price as you are buying from that company. SO unless you expect suppliers to carry stock and make ZERO money on an item, you can't complain about them, complain about MAdeira for having one price structure for their Distirbutors, and another for their sister store. I know this for a fact since I've wanted to carry MAdeira for years and years, and was unable to get the right price from MAdeira. 

All teh rod building suppliers carrying MAdeira and selling @ wholesale will be in for a surprise because the new w/s Distributor price on MAdeira is $2.10. So the place selling it for $2.20 will now be making 10 cents per spool, and still being accused of not giving a big enough break.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

> SO unless you expect suppliers to carry stock and make ZERO money on an item, you can't complain about them, complain about MAdeira for having one price structure for their Distirbutors, and another for their sister store.


Billy,

I don't think anyone was griping about our regular wholesale suppliers charging more than these folks, and I'm very aware that Madeira has got a really screwed up pricing policy. The only comment I made was about the good shipping price from these folks compared to what some of my wholsalers do to me when I buy from them. 

I try my best to support my regular list of wholesale suppliers but when I can save 60 bucks (or more) on 40 spools of thread I can't pass it up. 

Of course, if you sold it I wouldn't look any further (written as I wear my new neon green nerbs shirt)


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

They just suck, adn it's so frustrating the way things are with their pricing - I just don't want peopel to think the suppliers are ripping people off because it's entirely the opposite. HEck, order direct from MAdeira and see what teh shipping charges are - they are EXPENSIVE as hell, there is like a $10 handling charge on top of the UPS shipping charge, usually shipping direct is $14-$20 direct from Madeira. THey make it so that it is not worth having it in stock. I took a chance with teh shaded thread packs at teh ICRBE< and they sold really well, but I'm afraid to order more because once people find out they can buy it at these prices it'snot at all worth it fo rme to stock. 

I gambled that putting together the shades would prevent people from dealing with teh hassle of a color card, and getting teh "wrong" colors, I took the guesswork out of the equation, and hopefully enough people will not want to bother with the color chart and will just order a color pack.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Billy 40 said:


> They just suck, adn it's so frustrating the way things are with their pricing - I just don't want peopel to think the suppliers are ripping people off because it's entirely the opposite. HEck, order direct from MAdeira and see what teh shipping charges are - they are EXPENSIVE as hell, there is like a $10 handling charge on top of the UPS shipping charge, usually shipping direct is $14-$20 direct from Madeira. THey make it so that it is not worth having it in stock. I took a chance with teh shaded thread packs at teh ICRBE< and they sold really well, but I'm afraid to order more because once people find out they can buy it at these prices it'snot at all worth it fo rme to stock.
> 
> I gambled that putting together the shades would prevent people from dealing with teh hassle of a color card, and getting teh "wrong" colors, I took the guesswork out of the equation, and hopefully enough people will not want to bother with the color chart and will just order a color pack.


I know I got two of your shade packs from ya.....

Robert


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

THanks, now I know who bought hte Neon and Pink packs, lol. 

I didn't mean to jump on Walt, but it's frustrating since I see teh "other" side. I know understand why certain companies do everythign they can to price fix. IT sucks for the consumer, but it's really the only way for small companies without buying power to compete - in any industry. In this case, it's not even buying power which is even more frustrating.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is when people like you come up with innovative ways to sell product that you are handicapped with. Sure it sucks, but it makes you step up to the challenge. Selling those shade packs was an excellent idea! Not only did I buy to help support the NERBs, I bought because I don't have to worry that my computer's colors are off a hair and try to pick from a color card online for shading.

BTW, Neon and gray shade packs, you were close. Although if I had seen pink, I would have bought it. LOL (Building a rod for my mother, she wants pink and gray.)

Robert


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

While we're talking about thread, last year I bought several packs of neon green and bright pink from you. What kind of thread is the pink if you remember? I've used the green on a lot of rods and really like it, with the pink I'm screwing something up, when I burnish it I get the fuzzies, and I'm not sure how to fix it.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walt, if you picked up the grab bags, that was Rice thread. Had I realized how popular that Neon green thread was going to be, and that I would not be able to get any more at all, I'd've cherry picked the bags, lol. I have a 30,000 yard "football" of hot Pink size A Nylon left. I did not spool that stuf up, and I know from using a lot of the Rce/NERBs THread some of it is just fuzzy and there isn't anythign you can do about it - it's all discontinued and you are buying the remaining inventory as is. I have several Purple spools which SUCK, bu I either deal with it or not use it. 

TKF - lmao about the pink. Every guy who gets pink thread or components is always gettin git for "my mom", or "my daughter", or "my wife". It's OK to like Pink. you aren't alone.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Billy, happy to find out it's not me; I've still got about a dozen spools of the green from last year, and I'm careful to not waste it. 

As far as pink is concerned, I get a lot of guys that start picking colors and say "do you think some pink would look ok with that, that's my wife's favorite color" I know what the real deal is.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Billy 40 said:


> TKF - lmao about the pink. Every guy who gets pink thread or components is always gettin git for "my mom", or "my daughter", or "my wife". It's OK to like Pink. you aren't alone.


In reality, I think black and hot pink, or Blue Yonder blue and hot pink would be attractive. Hell, many colors and hot pink for that matter.... But this pink I am referring to is for my mother....or is it? 

Robert


----------

